# Como Elevar 6V a 12V



## xzibit08 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola!
tengo una bateria de 6V 4A y quisiera saber como puedo elevar esa tension a 12V. les agradeceria si tendrian a mano algun circuito. eh visto algunos pero no me terminaron de convenser.
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2010)

¿Cuanta corriente?


----------



## xzibit08 (Jul 26, 2010)

la bateria es de 6V 4Amperes, quiero elevarlo a 12V 4Amperes si es posible


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2010)

6V*4A=24W
12V*4A=48W

No se puede, la máxima corriente que se puede obtener es 2A, y eso sin contar las pérdidas.

Acá hay 2 reguladores conmutados que puedes usar. Lee los datasheets para que veas las especificaciones completas, cálculos necesarios y los circuitos de ejemplo.


----------



## xzibit08 (Jul 26, 2010)

osea que la misma corriente nose puede obtener? 
tendrias algun circuito?

por lo que lei asi de mirada me tira 18.5 v..puede ser?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2010)

Su salida es variable.

Acá hay otro más versátil.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2010)

La batería no es de 4A, te comiste una h que en este caso no es muda. La corriente de una batería puede ser hasta 10C.
Se ve que no tenes idea, supongo que tampoco necesitas los 4A en 12v ¿Para que queres 4A? ¿Te conformas con 1A?


----------

